# Scusate il disturbo



## oro.blu (29 Dicembre 2016)

Pensavo di farlo per Natale. Purtroppo per scrivere qui non c'è altro modo che registrarsi.
Volevo solo augurare Buon Natale (in ritardo ��) e felice 2017.
Che vi porti tanta serenità.
In modo particolare agli utenti che mi hanno aiutato e che qui sono rimasti. Non farò il nome di nessuno per non dimenticare involontariamente qualcuno. Un abbraccio la vs scapestrata oroblu


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Pensavo di farlo per Natale. Purtroppo per scrivere qui non c'è altro modo che registrarsi.Volevo solo augurare Buon Natale (in ritardo ��) e felice 2017.Che vi porti tanta serenità.In modo particolare agli utenti che mi hanno aiutato e che qui sono rimasti. Non farò il nome di nessuno per non dimenticare involontariamente qualcuno. Un abbraccio la vs scapestrata oroblu


ciao oro auguri a te e a tutta la famiglia


----------



## Nocciola (29 Dicembre 2016)

Auguroni anche a te
Mi auguro che tutto vada per il meglio 
Buon anno


----------



## spleen (29 Dicembre 2016)

Auguri anche a te, grazie.
Ciao.


----------



## sienne (29 Dicembre 2016)

Ciao

mi associo. 
Che siano giorni di spirito o di abbuffate o di semplice compagnia ... 
Buone feste e belle cose ... solo così ... 


sienne


----------



## Horny (29 Dicembre 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Pensavo di farlo per Natale. Purtroppo per scrivere qui non c'è altro modo che registrarsi.
> Volevo solo augurare Buon Natale (in ritardo ��) e felice 2017.
> Che vi porti tanta serenità.
> In modo particolare agli utenti che mi hanno aiutato e che qui sono rimasti. Non farò il nome di nessuno per non dimenticare involontariamente qualcuno. Un abbraccio la vs scapestrata oroblu


oro!! Quanto tempo !!! Auguri.
a te e a tutti


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi associo.
> Che siano giorni di spirito o di abbuffate o di semplice compagnia ...
> ...


Ciao Sienne, Augurissimi anche te e alle persone a te care


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> oro!! Quanto tempo !!! Auguri.
> a te e a tutti


Auguri anche a te


----------



## Nocciola (29 Dicembre 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi associo.
> Che siano giorni di spirito o di abbuffate o di semplice compagnia ...
> ...





Horny ha detto:


> oro!! Quanto tempo !!! Auguri.
> a te e a tutti


.
Auguroni a entrambe


----------



## Horny (29 Dicembre 2016)

Naturalmente il quanto tempo oro era ironique.


----------



## Eratò (29 Dicembre 2016)

Auguri.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Naturalmente il quanto tempo oro era ironique.


Non avevamo dubbi..se poi era ironico anche gli auguri è  un tuo problema; )
Buona vita


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Auguri.


Auguri anche a te


----------



## perplesso (29 Dicembre 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Auguri.


auguri


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Naturalmente il quanto tempo oro era ironique.



...e pace sia apa:


:facepalm::carneval:


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2016)

Buona vita...e chi vuol esser lieto...lieto sia 

Auguri


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Bello sapere che le persone stanno bene.
Auguri!


----------



## brenin (29 Dicembre 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi associo.
> Che siano giorni di spirito o di abbuffate o di semplice compagnia ...
> ...


Grazie ! contraccambio di cuore .... und ein glueckliches Neues Jahr !


----------



## brenin (29 Dicembre 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Auguri.


Grazie, anche a te ed ai tuoi cari tanti auguri per un 2017 sereno e tranquillo.


----------



## Andrea Lila (29 Dicembre 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi associo.
> Che siano giorni di spirito o di abbuffate o di semplice compagnia ...
> ...





Eratò ha detto:


> Auguri.



Grazie, auguri anche a voi!


----------



## ologramma (29 Dicembre 2016)

auguri a tutti 
 Spero che le controversie si appianino , era un forum allegro e spiritoso e come disse qualcuno qui , prima o poi la curiosità di rientrare la fa da padrone:up:


----------



## sienne (30 Dicembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Grazie ! contraccambio di cuore .... und ein glueckliches Neues Jahr !



Hallo

mit grosser Freude danke ich dir für deine Worte. 
Alles vergeht, doch schöne Momente leuchten ewig. 
Danke, für die regen Diskussionen mit dir. 

Alles Gute! 


sienne


----------



## sienne (30 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne, Augurissimi anche te e alle persone a te care



Ciao

ho letto un po'. Ti auguro tanta serenità e pace ... 
In bocca al lupo! Andrà tutto bene! 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho letto un po'. Ti auguro tanta serenità e pace ...
> In bocca al lupo! Andrà tutto bene!
> ...


Sono certa andrà tutto bene anche per te !! La forza non ti manca 
Grazie


----------



## brenin (30 Dicembre 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Hallo
> 
> mit grosser Freude danke ich dir für deine Worte.
> Alles vergeht, doch schöne Momente leuchten ewig.
> ...


Hallo Sienne,

Alles vergeht, doch schöne Momente leuchten ewig.... das ist sehr korrekt und wahr !

Und  ich Will dich auch fur deine Konsequenz und Korrektheit danken !

Alles Gute !

Brenin


----------



## Skorpio (31 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



oro.blu ha detto:


> Pensavo di farlo per Natale. Purtroppo per scrivere qui non c'è altro modo che registrarsi.
> Volevo solo augurare Buon Natale (in ritardo ��) e felice 2017.
> Che vi porti tanta serenità.
> In modo particolare agli utenti che mi hanno aiutato e che qui sono rimasti. Non farò il nome di nessuno per non dimenticare involontariamente qualcuno. Un abbraccio la vs scapestrata oroblu


Un abbraccio ricambiatissimo a te.. E auguri a tutti di sereno fine anno!!


----------

